# Who's Brave Enough to Post Their October Numbers?



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Rather than have some arbitrary number serve as the cutoff for accomplishment, I think the real thing we're all after here is growth, and we should be focusing on that rather than whether anyone sold any particular number. But having a few different levels might give us some good data on how people are doing at this point, so when I add names they'll be put in the proper level below.

Please record the following information:

Name -- #of Sales -- +/- (depending on growth) -- # of Books -- Price Range

*0-99*
Seanathin -- 20 -- + -- 1 -- 2.99
Philvan -- 45 - up - 5 - $0.99
MGalloway 0 / no change / 2 books / $1.99
DorteH -- 29 -- + -- 1 -- 3.99
sparklingbean -- 22 -- + -- 1 -- .99
Melanie Dark -- 2 -- + -- 1 1.09
Thomas Barnes -- 8 -- + -- 1 -- .99
Joshua P Simon - 39 sales/ + / 1 / $.99
Michael Kingswood / 19 / + / 9 / $.99 - $4.99
Robin Reed / 36 / + / 4 / .99-2.99
George Berger -- 5 -- +25% -- 5 e-books -- $0.99 - $1.44
Caitie Quinn - 19 / -9 / 1 Short / $.99
Rex Jameson / 16 / +2 / 1 novel / 0.99 - 3.99 during October
VK Scott -- 13 -- + -- 1 short, 1 novel -- $0.99
Dalya Moon -- 3 -- + -- 1 -- .99
ToniD 36 -- + 50%---1---$2.99
Lacy Camey / 16 / - ONE book! / $3.99
Shel 40 -- 1 -- 2.99

*100-249*
Cliff Ball -- 104 -- + -- 2 --
Jennifer Rainey -- 112 -- + -- 1 book -- 0.99
David Gaughran 154 / +10% / 3 / 0.99 - 2.99 / $285
Rusty Bigfoot -- 200 -- + --5 -- .99-9.99
Deanna Chase -- 140 -- + -- 1 -- 3.99
Karly Kirkpatrick / 141 / + / 2 titles / 2.99 & 3.99
Tamara Rose Blodgett /246/ - / 2 titles / .99 & 2.99
Annie B 184 - + - 14 -- .99-5.99

*250-999*
Artemis Hunt -- 974 -- + -- 11 -- .99-2.99
cblewgolf -- 264 -- + -- 2 -- 99-2.99
Ann Chambers -- 343 -- +10% -- 5 -- .99 - $2.99
Paul Clayton -- 780 -- - -- 3 -- .99-2.99
William Esmont -- 511 -- + -- +1 -- 1.99-3.74
Bryan Dunn 602 sales/ -350 / 3 books / .99 - 2.99
Ed Paterson 261 / + / 17 / 99.-2.99
Chris Northern / 915 / - / 178 / 2 books/ $0.99-1.99
Dara England / 412 / -from 518 / 1 novelette / $0.99
Victorine Lieske 445 / -75 / 2 books, 2 shorts / $0.99 - $3.95
Edward G. Talbot / 690 / + 113% (+367 units) / 2 novels, 1 novella / $.99 -$2.99
Sara Pierce 394 -- 2 -- + -- .99 - 2.99
Samantha Warren -- 524 -- + -- 7 Books -- $.99 - $4.99
Megg Jensen -- 258 -- --3 books -- 99 cents to $3.99
Danielle Bourdon -- 459 -- + -- 9 -- .99 - $2.99
Moses Siregar III / 290 / +67 / 1 / $3.99 to $2.00 
M.S. Verish / 301 total / -9 / 5 / $.99 to $4.95 
Andrea K Host -- 833 copies sold-- +798 copies -- 7 books --- $0.99-$6.99
Piper Brooks 301/ +256/ .99-2.99

*1000-2499*
Jason Letts -- 1509 -- - -- 10 -- .99-4.99
David McAfee -- 1,307 -- - -- 8 -- .99-2.99
Robert Bidinotto / 1,064 / + / 1 title / $3.99
Remi Michaud -- 1352 -- +225 -- 2 books @ $2.99
Camilla Chafer -- 1995 -- + -- 2 -- .99-$2.99
Sandra Edwards - 1046 sales - (-) - 8 books - Price range $2.75 - $5.85
Delilah Fawkes 1500 sales, +500, 25 titles (2 freebies), $2.99-$8.99
swolf -- 1216 -- + -- 15 -- $0.99/$2.99

*2500--4999*
Kathleen Valentine 3,078 sales / + 300% / 10 books / .99-7.99
SA Ried -- 2546 -- + -- 2 -- .99-2.99
Drmamalove -- 2518 -- - -- 33 -- .99-2.99
Sarah Woodbury / 2624 / 7 titles / .99 to 3.99
Monique Martin -- 2615 -- + -- 2 -- $2.95-$3.95
Nichole Chase 2,862 -- +100%-- 1 book --- $0.99
N. Gemini Sasson / 3026 / + / 4 / $2.99

*5000+*
KC May / 12396 / - / 3 / $.99-3.97
Shadonna / 5,800 copies / 1 novel / $0.99
David Dalglish 9975 / -1000 / 12 books / $0.99 - $4.95
J. carson Black -- 7813 -- - -- 6 -- .99-4.97
Sibel Hodge -- 6888 + 6 books $0.99 - $3.49
Christopher Bunn / 6870 / - / 5 / 0.99-2.99
Mainak Dhar -- 6412 -- + -- 8 -- .99
Debora Geary 7,752 / -288 / 3 novels, 3 other / $0.99 - $3.99
Rachel Astor / 15,650 / up about 9% / 4 novels / .99 and 2.99 
Liliana Hart 5269 / 14 Titles / $2.99-$4.99
Kelly Haven - 29,500 - + - 43 - $0.99 to $9.99
Daniel Arenson -- 8,714 -- + -- 6 -- $2.99


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Total of 1,307 Kindle ebooks sold for October. Down from 1,655 in August. Total of 8 books for sale at prices between $.99 and $2.99.

Those numbers do not include figures for Smashwords, B&N, etc. Nor do they include figures for NASTY LITTLE F!#*ERS (which is free) or The Dead Woman, which was published by Adventures in Television and then Amazon's 47North. I'll add those numbers as soon as I get them, but I'm pretty sure it sold over a thousand copies in October.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

3,078 sales / + 300% / 10 books / .99-7.99 - ebooks

Haven't figured out paper yet...



*Edited to add +/-


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

20 but the Long Night has only been out since the 19th and is my first book.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

October slowed down for me, but it was still very good -- more than July and all the months prior.

KC May / 12396 / - / 3 / $.99-3.97

This doesn't include the novella, which is free in as many places as I can make it.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, KC, that is inspiring!


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

45 - up - 5 - $0.99


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

kcmay said:


> October slowed down for me, but it was still very good -- more than July and all the months prior.
> 
> KC May / 12396 / - / 3 / $.99-3.97
> 
> This doesn't include the novella, which is free in as many places as I can make it.


Fantastic, KC.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Great going, folks. KC, those numbers are awesome. Okay, as for me, I'm pleased that I cracked the 1,000/mo. sales threshold in my 4th month since publication, with just one title, and at $3.99. (Jason, I've gone back and put my info in the same format you did, so that you can compile it more easily):

0-99

100-249

250-999

1000-2499
  Robert Bidinotto / 1,064 /  + 14.2% (+151 units)  / 1 title /  $3.99


2500--4999

5000+


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread, Jason!


Shadonna / 5,800 copies / 1 novel / $0.99

(last month was 2,309 @ $0.99) 

I didn't include my non-fiction books which sold 15 copies at $2.99


----------



## Debbiek (Aug 7, 2010)

1810 sold Amazon 33 books sold 5 books at .99 the rest were at 2.99 all erotic romances except for 5 books.  3,784.00 down from 2,005 down loads last month.

Barnes and noble 708 ebooks 1351.58 up from 566 1055.54

Total earned: 5,135.58 down from 5,242.45


----------



## S.A. Reid (Oct 3, 2011)

Amazon only:

ICE BLUE: 2,463, cozy mystery, 99 cents
SOMETHING DIFFERENT: 83, adult romance (mature content) 99 cents

In fairness to poor little SD, it's only been out a month as of today.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Just on Amazon...

7,879 free downloads for two novels in two weeks, and 104 regular sales.


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

1 title - 252 up from 240 - $2.99
1 short - 13 up from 11 - $.99

For Amazon US only.


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats all!! Shadonna, I knew you would have over 5000 sales when I saw you hovering around the Top 100! See 

My Oct numbers:

974 sold. Over 1800 downloads for my freebie YA anthology.

3 novels and 8 short stories. 

+ 2200% significant growth over Sept.

Price point: 99 cents to (mostly) $2.99


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Amazon, 1 book, sold 393 @ 2.99, up 73 from last month. Happy.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Jennifer Rainey -- 112 -- + -- 1 book -- 0.99

While it's up, it's not as up as it used to be. My promo has dropped to nearly zero because I've been writing and editing like a madwoman the last couple of months and internet hasn't been the highest priority.


----------



## Dorte H (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay, a brave Scandinavian debutant here - as I´ll just make you all so much happier 

Published my first novel in August (daft timing but I didn´t know then).

Not counting my free flash fiction & other shorts.

"The Cosy Knave" $ 3.99 sold 29 on Amazon in October (nearly 50 % up).

Back to translating the next novel ...

Dorte H, Denmark


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

Remi Michaud -- 1352 -- +225 -- 2 books @ $2.99

I lowered the price on The Path of the Sword of October 31 to try and drum up some interest. I don't think it's had much effect on my numbers yet so for this thread's purpose, I'll report it at $2.99

Nice numbers for all! I'm seeing a lot of increases. K.C., Congrats on the huge sales. Kathleen, congrats on the massive increase!


----------



## Camilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Camilla Chafer -- 1995 -- + -- 2 -- .99-$2.99


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

0 / no change / 2 books / $1.99

148 / -10% / 2 shorts / free


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

9975 / -1000 / 12 books / $0.99 - $4.95


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Should we include a dollar total? I put mine in anyway at the end.

154 / +10% / 3 / 0.99 - 2.99 / $285

Going up 10% is nice, but that's after a huge drop in September. Still, it's going the right direction and I haven't released anything in a while. I imagine things will stay in a holding pattern until December, when the next one comes out.


----------



## sparklingbean (May 27, 2011)

Published my first book on October 28th  22 sales at .99 cents.

Wow I hope I can climb as high as some of you guys, just wow!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Jason - thanks for starting such an organized thread!  


Name -- #of Sales -- +/- (depending on growth) -- # of Books -- Price Range

Amazon only. The rest is through Smashwords. (By rankings and history, I expect B&N, Apple & Kobo to add another 200+)

Ann Chambers -- 343 -- +10% -- 5 -- .99 - $2.99


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A little less in Oct, about 780 books sold on Kindle.  Other areas, maybe a little better than a hundred.  But the big surprise for me was about forty print copies of White Seed sold.  that was nice...


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

William Esmont -- 511 -- + -- +1 -- 1.99-3.74

That's right. I sold 1 more than the previous month (Sept - 510), which was two less than the month before that (Aug - 512). The big change this month was I abandoned 99c for my full length work, so while I made only one more sale, I made 4-6x as much money as I did in September. I had an ENT sponsorship during the end that probably accounts for 1/4 of those sales, but things slowed to a trickle afterwards.


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

Amazon - 4,249 sold (11 books: two at $2.99, two at $4.97, and three (the Laura Cardinal series) that were $3.97 but slashed down to 99 cents by amazon)
Pubit - 3,554 (7 books, 5 at 99 cents, 2 at $2.99)
Total: *7,813* books sold


----------



## Melanie Dark (Oct 31, 2011)

Haha! 2 - but I only published it yesterday .


----------



## Thomas Barnes (Aug 7, 2011)

My first publication landed me 8 sales in October!  plus 1 on smashwords.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Mar 20, 2011)

602 sales/ -350 / 3 books / .99 - 2.99  (ebooks only)


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury / 2624 /  7 titles /  .99 to 3.99

This is up slightly from last month but I feel like it's down because the last half of October was down 1/3 from the first half.  
Doesn't include Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Rusty Bigfoot (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost 200, prices from .99 to 9.99, about the same as previous month, 5 books of varying lengths. Most of that came from my two 9.99 books. Sorry, no time to really pull out the numbers, but it looks like things are about even with before. Wish more people would discover Bigfoot - it's a lot of fun.

Added: Forgot the POD books, three different books at 15.99, sold 30.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Christopher Bunn / 6870 / - / 5 / 0.99-2.99

That's just Amazon. I sell hardly anything on other sites.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Name -- #of Sales -- +/- (depending on growth) -- # of Books -- Price Range

Deanna Chase
140 (129 Amazon, 7 B&N, 1 All Romance, 3 Print)
+ 38%
1 book
$3.99


----------



## Mainak Dhar (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats everyone on their success....here's how my Oct looked. 

Total sales 6412 (including 27 paperback at 9.99)
Change +4622 vs Sep
Titles 8
Price 99 cents

Nov target 10000- let's see how that goes


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

n/a


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

Brand spanking new this month. My numbers:

8 Amazon, 2 Smashwords and 25 B&N so 35 total. Not bad considering that is for mostly one book since the second one was just released last weekend. Hoping the sales continue to increase for everyone.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Sold 86 books, 4 of them prints.


----------



## JoshuaPSimon (Jun 24, 2011)

Joshua P Simon - 39 sales/ 100% (first month live)/ 1 short story/ $.99


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson 

October 2011 261 / up slightly from September / 17 titles / mostly $ .99 - some at $ 2.99
                           
Total since November 2007 - 13,552 
        
Yesterday almost ended my streak of one sale per day since since March 9, 2009, but one came in at 10 pm last night averting the end my long run - but things have slowed down considerably, starting November with 4 BboS's.

But I have a new work going up tonight and all my goals were reached when I passed the 500 mark, so this old man shall author and publish until the clearing at the end of the path where all the numbers are left in the dust, but words remain in the mist.  

Bless all the authors, especially those who support our troops, bringng light to those who give us light.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay. One in, all in.

Bit of slow down from Sept' but still pretty happy. Hoped to get THI up on Amazon mid-month but there were delays beyond my control; I think that would have made a difference.

Chris Northern / 915 / - / 178 / 2 books/ $0.99-1.99


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Michael Kingswood / 19 / + / +1 from September / 9 titles (only three sold) / $.99 - $4.99 / $42.77 accrued royalties

Details:

Masters of the Sun (novel @ $4.99) - 11 copies (one in UK) for $36.25
Delphinus (novelette @ $1.99) - 6 copies (one on Smashwords) for $5.12
Passing in the Night (novelette @ $1.99) - 2 copies (one in UK) for $1.40

My short stories and collection didn't move at all this month.  Oh well.

Obviously the royalty figure is an estimate.  The reality will vary depending on how the exchange rate with the Pound goes between now and payday.


Still small time, but things are moving in the right direction.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

October was my best month ever, though it was still modest compared to many of you. 30 copies of Halloween Sky, 3 Powers vs. Power 1, 1 Powers vs. Power 2. All of those are $.99. Then, best of all because I haven't sold any since August, 2 Mamas at $2.99.

I don't know if HS will continue sales with Halloween over. We will see.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

George Berger -- 5 -- +25% -- 5 e-books -- $0.99 - $1.44

(I'm not counting my paperback-only title, nor the 20 Kindle sales of my first novel due to a KND promo.)

And I'm more than a little jealous of all of your numbers, people.


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2010)

Karly Kirkpatrick / 141 / + / 2 titles / 2.99 & 3.99


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is embarrassing, but little numbers need to be heard too!

Caitie Quinn – 19 / -9 / 1 Short / $.99

Wow, just looking at my numbers makes me sad LOL

I’ll admit, I don’t do any marketing and I’m just working on my stuff for here and elsewhere… But, honestly, I wouldn’t know what to do to market a 11k story anyway. It seems odd to be asking for reviews and blog tours, etc.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Monique Martin -- 2615 -- + -- 2 -- $2.95-$3.95


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Dara England / 412 / -from 518 / 1 novelette / $0.99

Only listing one title here, as the others are new releases.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> This is embarrassing, but little numbers need to be heard too!
> 
> Caitie Quinn - 19 / -9 / 1 Short / $.99
> 
> ...


Indeed, as you say, we need to hear all numbers. Plus, for those of us planning to publish (without a catalogue of previous works), the little numbers are even more useful, as they help us plan realistic sales numbers when we're budgeting for our releases. Thank you on behalf of myself and others for sharing - and that goes out to everyone on this thread, it's really helpful!

Plus, little numbers can grow in to big numbers, there's a thread somewhere that shows some of the current big hitters on these boards posting numbers when they were in the early days - it's very encouraging but I can't find it or I'd link it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

modwitch said:


> Debora gets up on her soapbox...
> 
> My first month, I sold 117, and people told me that was freaking awesome. And that was with a ton of promoting, a huge giveaway, a couple of key blog mentions, and a *lot* of friends and family who wanted to be supportive.
> 
> ...


What she said.

My first few months were very small numbers. I sold just a handful and I'm sure most of them were to friends and family. It took a while for it to build and the best building block has been another book.

Hang in there and keep writing!


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Rex Jameson / 16 / +2 / 1 novel / 0.99 - 3.99 during October

I tried some pricing experiments and another advertisement, this time here on KB. I also did another 100 book giveaway on LibraryThing. Total downloads of my free short story collection for the month was over 3,000, but people only posted positive reviews on Goodreads, so the free downloads have slowed due to a lone 1 star on Amazon. Might take it down and revisit the material when I have time.

I have promised another 50 novel giveaway on Goodreads, but there is no reason to think that will result in a strong correlation to immediate sales. Have given away roughly 3200 books since September and don't expect another uptick until my KND in December, which I'll price at .99. Anyway, numbers are low, and I expect them to go lower.

Just sharing the journey.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

445 / -75 / 2 books, 2 shorts / $0.99 - $3.95

I played around with price a lot in Oct, so my spreadsheet is a mess. 

Vicki


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

modwitch said:


> Debora gets up on her soapbox...
> 
> Okay, getting down now...


Nice soap box.

Thanks.


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

VK Scott -- 13 -- + -- 1 short, 1 novel -- $0.99


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Edward G. Talbot / 690 /  + 113% (+367 units)  / 2 novels, 1 novella /  $.99 -$2.99

September was already a record month for income and pretty much matched my previous high for number of books, so to double that is very satisfying.

This is Amazon US ebook only, the rest all adds up to only a fraction of it. This also does not include the $2.99 novella, Callsign: Rook, which is a collaboration with Jeremy Robinson. That book was released at the end of September, and hit as high as maybe 1400 during October, spending the large majority of the month between a ranking of 2500 and 3000.  The success of this book is almost certainly the reason behind my large sales increase of my two novels, although being featured on Kindle Lovers a couple days ago gave me a bump of an extra 30-50 of the $2.99 book as well.

Side note -my income more than tripled, since the $2.99 book sold 300 copies, up from 47 the previous month.

I'm raising the price on the 99 cent book any day now.  I raised it weeks ago on Smashwords, but %#&ing Kobo still has it at 99 cents and it's anybody's guess whether the much delayed Smashwords coordination with them will occur this week or not.

My co-author and I two days ago changed our plans for our next book, stopping work on the humorous thriller we began a few weeks ago. Instead we're going to write Book 2 of the novella we have out (was written with a trilogy in mind) and turn it into a single novel-length work. This we hope we can pull off in time for the January rush.


----------



## RachelAstor (Apr 2, 2011)

Rachel Astor / 15,650 / up about 9% (though sales are starting to slow) / 4 novels / .99 and 2.99


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Tamara Rose Blodgett /246/ - / 2 titles / .99 & 2.99 (Amazon only)

I have an additional title that is currently free (_Death Whispers_)

Grateful for every sale! Thanks for sharing guys...


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I found the encouraging thread that I was talking about: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18037.0.html


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Liliana Hart
Total Sales- 5269
14 Titles
$2.99-$4.99


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

My first book went free, and I had over 10,000 free downloads (yay!)

I had 3 sales of my new book in the month of October.  Those 3 sales feel like 300!  Yay!


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

394 this month, up almost 90 sales from last month. My prices fluctuated quite a bit over the course of the month, ranging from $.99-2.99 for my shorts and $2.99-4.99 for my longer. Either way, I thought it a good month, definitely going the right direction with sales numbers.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

modwitch said:


> Okay, phew. Thanks. Just came back to see if I'd gotten way too preachy up there . Meant every word, though.


I loved it. Also, thanks to whoever posted the link to that original thread.



> Not counting the free downloads from smashwords, The Weight of Blood is up to a rockin' 44 sales. Not too shabby for the first 3 weeks its been uploaded (2/1 to 2/20). Hopefully uploading book two will increase the likelihood of people purchasing the first one, and then I'll start working on a website. Also submitted to 4 different review sites. Hoping if/when one or two does a review, that will help as well.
> 
> You know, assuming they don't eat my story alive.


Aaaah, year and a half old me...how clueless you were. So yeah...first month or so was 75 sales at 99 cents. I'd have laughed my head off if you'd told me what I'd sell this month.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

modwitch said:


> My kids' chapter book sold 22 copies this month (and I'm pretty sure every single copy was to the grandmas who read my witch books).


This is incorrect, Debora.


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

modwitch said:


> Debora gets up on her soapbox...
> 
> My first month, I sold 117, and people told me that was freaking awesome. And that was with a ton of promoting, a huge giveaway, a couple of key blog mentions, and a *lot* of friends and family who wanted to be supportive.
> 
> ...


Debora, feel free to get on your soapbox all you want. I love your post. Being brand new to this indie stuff, it is great to read what other people have to say. Inspiration is wonderful, regardless of where it comes from.

Here's to everyone who writes, dreams to publish, and takes that first step in. May we all enjoy the success of having our words read.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

modwitch said:


> Debora gets up on her soapbox...
> 
> I had the guts to publish because of the people posting thousands of sales a month. AND because of the people posting 19. Write your next book, Caitie .
> 
> Okay, getting down now...


THANKS! I'm not frustrated-frustrated&#8230; it is just odd to watch the numbers get smaller every month LOL&#8230; On that scope, I'm having a pool for Nov: Pick a number between 1 and 18 and see what Caitie sells this month 

And, yup&#8230; I'm really hoping to have the next one up for Christmas.

Come on little number people! Jump in here with me!!


----------



## Catherine Bybee (Sep 5, 2011)

Only counting my self published book, Wife by Wednesday, which has only been out since the 5th of October I published 251 on Amazon and another 40 copies via Smashwords and Barnes & Noble. I took the price from 2.99 to .99 after ten days and saw my sales jump. Guess I'm keeping it there for a while.


----------



## Nichole Chase (Feb 25, 2011)

2,862 copies sold--- +100%-- 1 book --- $0.99

This is for Amazon US only. October was an awesome month. 

May everyones numbers double, triple, or quadruple for November.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> THANKS! I'm not frustrated-frustrated&#8230; it is just odd to watch the numbers get smaller every month LOL&#8230; On that scope, I'm having a pool for Nov: Pick a number between 1 and 18 and see what Caitie sells this month
> 
> And, yup&#8230; I'm really hoping to have the next one up for Christmas.
> 
> Come on little number people! Jump in here with me!!


Well, pick a number higher than 1, because I just bought a copy. (I must've seen your name 7 times now, and that marketing theory kicked in.) Hey, my numbers are down from last month, too.


----------



## Catherine Bybee (Sep 5, 2011)

Monique said:


> What she said.
> 
> My first few months were very small numbers. I sold just a handful and I'm sure most of them were to friends and family. It took a while for it to build and the best building block has been another book.
> 
> Hang in there and keep writing!


So very true! When I put my 3rd time travel out with the small press, the first book sold over 900 copies in a month, a year after it had been released. 
Keep writing.


----------



## Kelly Haven (Jan 20, 2011)

Kelly Haven - 29,500 paid sales - +11,200 paid sales from september - 43 titles ranging from $0.99 to $9.99


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

Megg Jensen -- 258 -- +/- (depending on growth) --3 books -- 99 cents to $3.99

I'll be honest, I don't know how to do the growth math. I sold 1369 in September, but I had a free ebook going for the first 10 days-ish, which spurred some major sales of the sequel. The momentum didn't keep up in October.

I'm releasing another novel this month, so I hope that will help.

~Megg


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

"Aaaah, year and a half old me...how clueless you were. So yeah...first month or so was 75 sales at 99 cents. I'd have laughed my head off if you'd told me what I'd sell this month."

I sold 22 books that first month (January--soooooo long ago), 9 of which were bought either by me, my mom or my daughter.  50 the next month, 272 the one after that.  Just keep writing ...


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

This is the first month I have numbers I'm not embarrassed about. It seems like a lot of people took off running, and I was barely crawling. But I'm happy to say I'm getting much closer to my goal. 

Samantha Warren -- 524* -- + (Sold 13* in September) -- 7 Books -- $.99 - $4.99

*Amz US sales only

I also had 11,791 downloads of a free novella.


----------



## sparklingbean (May 27, 2011)

modwitch said:


> Okay, phew. Thanks. Just came back to see if I'd gotten way too preachy up there . Meant every word, though.


Seriously that's what I needed to hear right now. I just published and I'm already freaking out that no one will buy another book from me ever!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> THANKS! I'm not frustrated-frustrated&#8230; it is just odd to watch the numbers get smaller every month LOL&#8230;


I can sympathize with this. It does seem like it's getting harder to sell books, and I've been on a long slide for a solid 5 months now. It's really hard when this is your primary source of income, but it's important to realize that building a real fanbase takes much longer than the time it takes to jump in and our of Amazon's algorithms. It took a long time to get started as well. There's really no easy road, but you've got to keep pushing forward.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

MeiLin Miranda
77 copies cross-book and cross-platform
+8 from September
11 books (including shorts and nonfiction) under 2 different names
99 cents - $4.95

My best month since April and the second month in a row where sales went up not down.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Sandra Edwards - 1046 sales - (-) - 8 books - Price range $2.75 - $5.85


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> This is embarrassing, but little numbers need to be heard too!
> I'll admit, I don't do any marketing and I'm just working on my stuff for here and elsewhere&#8230; But, honestly, I wouldn't know what to do to market a 11k story anyway. It seems odd to be asking for reviews and blog tours, etc.


I don't think it's odd at all to be asking for blog reviews for a 11K novel. I've recently read the Princess and the Penis and it was really short but it's now one of my faves! And I discovered the book because the author, RJ Silver, did a guest post on a book blog. Since your book sort of falls under chick lit/ humor, here are some great blogs that will review your book/ do guest posts/ host giveaways and it can give your book some good exposure:

http://chicklitcentraltheblog.blogspot.com/

http://www.chicklitclub.com/

http://chicklitthenewblack.blogspot.com/

http://chicklitplus

http://kimthebookworm.blogspot.com/

http://bookinwithbingo.blogspot.com/

http://reabookreview.blogspot.com/

http://www.jhsiess.com/

http://bookwormink.co.uk/index.html

http://booksandstuff-kstar.blogspot.com/

http://www.justanothernewblog.com/

http://chicklitaholic.blogspot.com/

http://thesavvyreader.ca/

http://jerseygirlbookreviews.blogspot.com/

http://queenofreading.blogspot.com/

http://lovereadinglovebooks.wordpress.com/

http://www.somanybooksheresmine.com/

http://brittanyroshelle.wordpress.com/

http://www.storycirclebookreviews.org/

http://www.bookchickcity.com/

http://litchat.net/

http://chicklitisnotdead.com/

I hope this helps.

*****

My numbers:
Lisa L. -- 1758 -- ( +roughly 650 in September) -- 1 book -- $2.99


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations to all who've done well.  

My results were dismal.    

Went from triple digits in July thanks to an ad on E-Reader News Today and a review from Big Al, to double digits in August and September, to single digits in October. (First time in a year.) Meanwhile, I did Librarything giveaways of Telescope Builder and Cemetery Vote.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, let's see... not counting "free" sales... All titles, all sources (except Smashwords distribution sales... but including Smashwords Direct...)

Craig Hansen .... Oct. copies sold 38
                      Sep. copies sold 23
                      Increase          +15 copies

Price range: $0.99 to $2.99

Raw October income (whether it'll be paid for October or later): $22.92

Raw September income (whether it'll be paid for September or rolled into later payments): $13.62

Increase of $9.30 in raw income.

Living the high life now! 

SIDE-NOTE:

I've now sold (paid copies only) 36 copies of both SHADA and MOST LIKELY.

With MOST LIKELY, it took SIX MONTHS and generated about $55.94 in raw income.

With SHADA, it took only TWO MONTHS and generated about $13.14 in raw income.

To help explain this, SHADA has no CreateSpace version available (yet...coming soon!) and was $0.99 from the very beginning, whereas MOST LIKELY has been $2.99 in the past.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

First year figures from smashwords and whatever sites they shipped to in 2009, just for perspective.

THLKA 1
POP 3

Total 4 for the year.

I got embarrassingly small numbers totally covered.


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

RGPorter said:


> Debora, feel free to get on your soapbox all you want. I love your post. Being brand new to this indie stuff, it is great to read what other people have to say. Inspiration is wonderful, regardless of where it comes from.
> 
> Here's to everyone who writes, dreams to publish, and takes that first step in. May we all enjoy the success of having our words read.


I add my vote to yours, RG. Your post and Debora's gives me such a boost. I'm not sure of my numbers. I have number phobia as if not checking will have some magical effect.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Another small numbers person here. And my book's been up since June.  > rereads Debora's soap box <

36 copies sold this month--- + 50% (thank you, Kindle Lovers) ---one book---$2.99


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon -- 459 -- + -- 9 -- .99 - $2.99


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson / 3026 / + / 4 / $2.99

Up 33% from September, owing to a new release.

(Looks like mine from earlier was missed, so I'm re-posting.)


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Moses Siregar III / 290 / +67 / 1 / $3.99 to $2.00 (price change mid-month)

I had my best month in print with a whopping 11 paperback sales. Even better, I actually managed to sell 2 books in Germany. 

My total sales since July 31st is up to 990. I'm happy.


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats all! May Nov be a great (10X) month for all of us! BTW, I'm another example of a small numbers person that have seen growth.... I only sold 14 my first month. I highlighted this in another thread. So if we all hang in there, it can happen! And if it doesn't, we'll make it happen by writing more!


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Lisa Lim said:


> Since your book sort of falls under chick lit/ humor, here are some great blogs that will review your book/ do guest posts/ host giveaways and it can give your book some good exposure...


You are so awesome to post those links. Thank you. I'm going to pursue them.

I wasn't feeling very brave earlier today, but I've recovered. It's hard when you're not an immediate success, you know? (Get out the tiny violin.) Ah well. I love my new release and I just got new sneakers from Zappos. Life is good.

Here are my numbers (I'm excluding the new release and the flatlined old release.)

Gretchen Galway / Love Handles/ Amazon and BN (50/50 split) total 85 copies / $3.99.

(Those of you with smaller numbers can speak up, too. I first published in February, this novel's been out since April, and my third novel came out the first week of October. I'm making the snowball, but I can't seem to push it down the hill yet.)


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Gretchen Galway said:


> You are so awesome to post those links. Thank you. I'm going to pursue them.


Yes, Lisa! Thanks for posting those links. Having those is a big help.

Liliana


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey, Jason! We'll tell ya. 

M.S. Verish / 301 total / -9 from last month / 5 titles / range from $.99 to $4.95 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> Well, pick a number higher than 1, because I just bought a copy. (I must've seen your name 7


Well thanks Lisa! I never expect people here to buy it!

Also, apparently I'm the Bloody Mary of the Kindleboards - See "Caitie Quinn" seven times and poof you buy the book.

CaiteQuinnCaiteQuinn CaiteQuinnCaiteQuinnCaiteQuinnCaiteQuinnCaitieQuinn



Lisa Lim said:


> I don't think it's odd at all to be asking for blog reviews for a 11K novel. I've recently read the Princess and the Penis and it was really short but it's now one of my faves! And I discovered the book because the author, RJ Silver, did a guest post on a book blog. Since your book sort of falls under chick lit/ humor, here are some great blogs that will review your book/ do guest posts/ host giveaways and it can give your book some good exposure:


WOW! Lisa that is one heck of a list! I hope everyone else is taking notes too!!! THANKS


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> Well thanks Lisa! I never expect people here to buy it!


People here are awesome. Most months I'm pretty sure fellow Kindleboards writers account for 66-100% of my sales...


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

I want to be Kelly Haven when I grow up!    Congrats to all, though.  New Kindles coming out will hopefully mean a merry Christmas for us all!

Here are my numbers:

1500 sales, +500, 25 titles (2 freebies), $2.99-$8.99 = $3000!

I met my goal for October, (doubling September's income) which thrills me to no end. Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## lacycamey (Apr 25, 2011)

Lacy Camey / 16 / - ONE book! / $3.99  

I'm excited for December because hopefully my 2nd book will be out in the series.  

Either in November or December, (will find out any day) I'm the Romance book of the week for Kindle Daily Nation, so I'm really hoping that will bring exposure!

Lisa, that's such a great list you posted. I've contacted a few of those blogs in the past few months and have had reviews. And now, I'll make sure to contact every other blog on the list I haven't contacted. Thanks for posting! 

Congrats everyone! Thanks for posting your numbers and offering encouragement!


----------



## kurzon (Feb 26, 2011)

I had a freebie upping my sales, leaving me (across US/UK/Fr Amazons) with:

Andrea K Host -- 833 copies sold-- +798 copies -- 7 books --- $0.99-$6.99 (the majority at $3.99)

(plus over 15,000 on the freebie)

Unknown but significantly smaller amount via Smashwords distribution.

I wrote up the freebie experiment and I'm really keen to see what sales are like on my first couple of days of release for Part 3 of that trilogy later this month. It's rather frustrating that Amazon won't let me list pre-orders:

http://www.andreakhost.com/2011/10/view-from-free-train.html

Edit: genre is a big data point for numbers surveys, so I'll add that I'm writing in SFF.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I had a slow, but rewarding October:

185 of *Vestal Virgin * at $3.99
175 of *Dating My Vibrator * at .99 cents
And over 8,000 Free downloads of *Ghost Plane and Other Disturbing Tales*

Also included in the new *Indie Chicks Anthology* (out yesterday and made it to #865 in Kindle) -- all proceeds go to the Susan G. Korman foundation for breast cancer research 
And* Pink Snowbunnies* -- all proceeds go to animal shelters


----------



## Piper Brooks (Aug 31, 2011)

No kidding, Delilah! I can't fathom even dreaming of selling over twenty-five thousand titles in one month!
I sold: 301/ +256/ .99-2.99
This was my first full month, and I am so grateful for those selfless, generous people who take the time to provide inspiration and advice to those of us who are just learning that our dreams of becoming successful writers can come true.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

n/a


----------



## Lola Swain (Sep 12, 2011)

*Kelly Haven - 29,500 paid sales - +11,200 paid sales from september - 43 titles ranging from $0.99 to $9.99

Delilah Fawkes: Here are my numbers:

1500 sales, +500, 25 titles (2 freebies), $2.99-$8.99 = $3000!*

Amazing job ladies!!


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

This is such an inspiring thread!  October was my first month for sales and my numbers were:

40 sales, 1 book (30 were kindle e-books and the other ten were misc including a paperback that wasn't available until 10/2

A part of me is happy because I met my goal and a part of me thinks maybe I need to set higher goals.


----------



## John Waylon (Jul 10, 2011)

Doubled sales/profit from September at 1055 sold, and 2k in sales.  This is with 25 titles across 4 pen names.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread.

swolf -- 1216 -- + -- 15 -- $0.99/$2.99


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Woo hooo!  

Great job, guys!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> I had a slow, but rewarding October:
> 
> 185 of *Vestal Virgin * at $3.99
> 175 of *Dating My Vibrator * at .99 cents
> ...


I think this is a much more useful format, btw. We can see how many books sold at which price.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Here are my October sales.

_Blood of Requiem_ ($2.99): 4,321 
_Tears of Requiem_ ($2.99): 2,801
_Eye of the Wizard_ ($2.99): 1,182
_The Gods of Dream _($2.99): 91
_Flaming Dove_ ($2.99): 108
_Firefly Island _($2.99): 211

Total: 8,714

Daniel Arenson -- 8,714 -- + -- 6 -- $2.99

(I also sold 33 copies of my writing tips ebook, but I normally don't count that one, only the novels.)


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Kelly Haven said:


> Kelly Haven - 29,500 paid sales - +11,200 paid sales from september - 43 titles ranging from $0.99 to $9.99


Very nice.   

You're an inspiration.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Here are my October sales.
> 
> _Blood of Requiem_ ($2.99): 4,321
> _Tears of Requiem_ ($2.99): 2,801
> ...


Those are great numbers Daniel.

Congrats to everyone in the thread. A rising tide lifts all boats.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

My numbers pretty much stayed the same, even though I released a holiday novella in October .

(Amazon US only)

A Dose of Reality - $2.99 - 164
An Unexpected Obsession - $2.99 - 279
Witch Way - $0.99 - 79

Total = 562

I have done very little promoting aside from Twitter & my blog... maybe I need to do more . I have a new novel coming out sometime in November, the first in a new series, and two novellas in the magical holiday series... I'm hoping, like everyone else, that the after-holiday sales give us a push. Great numbers KBers! Keep it up .


----------



## SJWrightAuthor (Feb 11, 2011)

I had 5415 for October, but 5111 of those were free copies of my first book that Amazon is giving away in the UK.  Two books for sale.  Priced from $0 to $2.99.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't get to do a final tally, but it was around 1300 (amazon & BN) That's between 2 short story collections (and the ten stories sold as singles) plus one novella.  .99-2.99

This is down about half from last month.  I had two freebies on the top 100 list last month, so that really helped.  Once they fell out of the top 100, sales slowed down a bit, but for some reason, on October 1, my sales noticeably dropped.  (on amazon only. BN and itunes seem to be the same.)  

Here's to a better November!  I have a new collection out this week, so we'll see.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I sold at least 4000 copies (over 19 different titles and two names) last month.  I've lost track of the exact amount because one book was a freebie on Amazon UK part of the month, and I'm honestly not sure how many copies I sold and how many I gave away.  I have also sold an unspecified (but probably reasonably substantial) number of books on iTunes in the past month.

Overall, sales were down on Amazon and B&N, but I did have one erotic romance that sold over 500 copies, which helped my sales numbers.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Huge congrats to everyone here on the list!



Artemis Hunt said:


> Congrats all!! Shadonna, I knew you would have over 5000 sales when I saw you hovering around the Top 100! See


Thanks so much, Artemis! Congrats on your sales, too!



Caitie Quinn said:


> Well thanks Lisa! I never expect people here to buy it!
> 
> Also, apparently Im the Bloody Mary of the Kindleboards  See Caitie Quinn" seven times and poof you buy the book.


Caitie, I bought your book last month.  Your tag line really caught my attention! It's awesome. And just to give you a bit of encouragement, I didn't know I would sell any copies at all when I first epubbed in March 2011. In fact, I received 4 sales and (I know it sounds lame) but I was thrilled that four strangers bought my ebook. Just to give you an idea, here are my sales figures so far (I've only pubbed with Amazon Kindle):

March - 4
April - 11
May - 11
June -165 (after the Kindle Nation eBook of the Day sponsorship)
July - 27
August - 170 (when I published my debut novel)
September - 2,309
October - 5,800

I guess anything is possible if you don't give up. I just can't help it--I started writing stories as a kid and haven't stopped since.  For every reader who buys my book whether one person or one hundred, I'm really so appreciative and taking each day as it comes. I'm giving thanks to God and to all the wonderful Kindle readers out there and to these awesome KB authors who have been so open in sharing their lessons and advice to encourage others. I'll be honest, if it weren't for the KB authors, I don't think I would be as motivated to take the big step into epublishing. You guys are so awesome. A huge cyber hug and heartfelt thank you.

Here's wishing each of us success and happiness one reader at a time. 

Shadonna (PS. so sorry for the long-winded post).


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Jill Myles -- 3,254 -- (slight decrease) -- 8 books -- $0.99 to $3.99


----------



## Jack Blaine (May 9, 2011)

Hmmm.  I don't know if "brave" factors in at all, but mine were 190 @6.99, + 88 copies from last month.  Just one book so far though a new one is coming November 22nd.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it's fantastic that people are so willing to show their sales numbers. It's something I love to see each month, even if it brings me to shame. Hahaha, October was not at all a good month for me. One of my worst yet. I've only been doing this since May, though, and my first full-length novel wasn't until June. So, I'm still trying to get a handle of the marketing and self promotion stuff.

LoNA - 2 @3.99, +/- 0 (I may need to change to a $.99 price point again.)
PE - 0 @.99, -1 (Probably need to fix cover and I'm trying to get this one to become free.)
TU - 7 @.99, -2 
GitD - 1 @.99, +/-0 (It was just published mid-October, though.)

Part of me wonders if my lack of confidence in "putting myself out there" is what's holding me back. That and a second novel/more product. Working on it though. Hope to have it done for a January release. We'll see.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

genevieveaclark said:


> Whoa.
> 
> (I couldn't find the appropriate Keanu jpg...)












This help?


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Lisa Lim said:


> I don't think it's odd at all to be asking for blog reviews for a 11K novel. I've recently read the Princess and the Penis and it was really short but it's now one of my faves! And I discovered the book because the author, RJ Silver, did a guest post on a book blog. Since your book sort of falls under chick lit/ humor, here are some great blogs that will review your book/ do guest posts/ host giveaways and it can give your book some good exposure:
> 
> http://chicklitcentraltheblog.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


Wow, Lisa, this list is just what I needed. Thanks! And great sales--well deserved for a great book (which I totally owe you an editorial review for. Oops!!)


----------



## Ben Dobson (Mar 27, 2011)

It was my first full month with a novel out, and Scriber got 36 sales in October, split pretty even between $2.99 and 99 cents (during a Kindle Nation Daily ad, in the hopes of getting more sales).  Not super high, but not bad for a first month.  I'm just happy to know that it wasn't mostly friends and family--the book came out in the last week of September (27 sales), and they had all already bought it by the start of October.

Just the one novel that I'm counting for sales--my short story's been free for months.

So I guess:  Ben Dobson -- 36 -- + -- 1 -- $0.99-2.99


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

We've been at this barely more than a month, releasing Kingmaker near the end of September.

23 sales (17 paperback, 6 ebook) / +12 vs. September (which was all ebooks) / 1 book available for sale / $2.99 ebook, $11.99 paperback

So apparently the seeds we planted weren't magic beans, and we'll have to keep watering them. *smirk*

EDIT: Almost forgot about that 6th Kindle sale that happened about 2 hours before the month ended.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

October was my second full month out.   Got 47 sales - note that I dropped the price for this month. In september I had 14 sales but the price was higher.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

EDIT: I overestimated my numbers for The Dead Woman. It sold 700 copies last month. All in the last week. Making my total number of Kindle sales for October 2,007.


----------



## Lisa_Follett (Oct 22, 2011)

My NF booklet went live on Oct. 29th. I've had 1 sale on Kindle, 1 on Nook, and 1 at a niche market site = 3.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> EDIT: I overestimated my numbers for The Dead Woman. It sold 700 copies last month. All in the last week. Making my total number of Kindle sales for October 2,007.


Look out, David... I'm only 1,969 sales behind you now!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Look out, David... I'm only 1,969 sales behind you now!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Look out, David... I'm only 1,969 sales behind you now!


You're catching up, Craig. Soon you'll pass me and start gaining on guys like Dalglish and Arenson.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Just for fun.... (since many people here claim the first six months is the weakest and then things maybe start getting better... here's my first six months sales results):

May 2011:  6 copies
June 2011:  10 copies
July 2011:  5 copies
August 2011:  4 copies
September 2011: 23 copies 
October 2011:  38 copies

TOTAL: 86 copies (all titles, all venues, paid only)

September saw me add SHADA to the mix... Now I can only work really hard and try to finish EMBER before the year is out and maybe I can see triple-digits in a single month in 2011...  Hope springs eternal...

P.S. Yes, I know I said SHADA and MOST LIKELY have both sold 36 copies each. They have. It's true.

That leaves 14 copies unaccounted for. The other 14 sales are for a pen-name/short fiction experiment I'm running... but I wanted to include all sales here, so I tossed them in.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Late to the party. I had one go free yesterday, so these numbers should look different next month. 

526 Kindle sales across 6 titles (1 released during final week), priced 99 cents - $2.99
19.8% increase over Sept. sales, likely the result of a KND sponsorship


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Shadonna said:


> I guess anything is possible if you don't give up. I just can't help it--I started writing stories as a kid and haven't stopped since.  For every reader who buys my book whether one person or one hundred, I'm really so appreciative and taking each day as it comes. I'm giving thanks to God and to all the wonderful Kindle readers out there and to these awesome KB authors who have been so open in sharing their lessons and advice to encourage others. I'll be honest, if it weren't for the KB authors, I don't think I would be as motivated to take the big step into epublishing. You guys are so awesome. A huge cyber hug and heartfelt thank you.
> 
> Here's wishing each of us success and happiness one reader at a time.


Shadonna, that was such a lovely thought I just had to re-post it. Thanks for putting it so eloquently and in such a heartfelt way.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

Tawny Taylor/Sydney Allan -- 42,375-- + -- 16 -- 2.99-4.99 (two titles were free for three days, and the free downloads are included in the total)


----------



## julie sellers (May 6, 2011)

Julie Sellers / 675 / +537/ 1 novel / $0.99 for 1/2 of month on sale otherwise 2.99

I have one non-fiction book not included in totals and 1 free essay collection not included in totals.


----------



## CosmicHerb (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm counting UK and US sales here. 535 total sales, an increase of 99% on previous month's cumulative. Priced at 99c US and 86p UK.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Very interesting thread.  Had not realized so many of you were selling such high monthly volumes.


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

tawnytaylor said:


> Tawny Taylor/Sydney Allan -- 42,375-- + -- 16 -- 2.99-4.99 (two titles were free for three days, and the free downloads are included in the total)


Daaaaaaamn, girl!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Amazon only.

18/+/10/ .99 - $9.99

I have decided that my numbers are ridiculous. I just got another glowing review about how funny Fixing Cupid is and I have to be more aggressive about sales... even if everyone of my books has to spend some time on the free list as promotion!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Shadonna, that was such a lovely thought I just had to re-post it.


Thanks so much, N!


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I went into self publishing never expecting to sell that kind of volume. Not in a year. To get those kinds of numbers in one month...? I still can't really believe it.


DelilahFawkes said:


> Daaaaaaamn, girl!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

tawnytaylor said:


> Thanks! I went into self publishing never expecting to sell that kind of volume. Not in a year. To get those kinds of numbers in one month...? I still can't really believe it.


It's awesome Tawny. I'm so happy for you. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Will buy you a few drinks in celebration next time I see you.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I sold just over 200 copies of all of my books...200 total, that is.  Better than I was expecting.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

I look forward to that, Vivi! HUGS!!!!!


Vivi_Anna said:


> It's awesome Tawny. I'm so happy for you. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> Will buy you a few drinks in celebration next time I see you.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, lots to be inspired by here!


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

My numbers are ugly this month!
The Truth About Dating ~300
Murder Beyond Words ~400

Of note is that my murder mystery is now outselling TTAD, which has always been my best seller.  Funny how bitter sweet this is.  I'm happy for my mystery and sad for my dating book.

Searching For Meredith Love - it's been free for about three months now.  Last month there were about 3k downloads, but as of 11/1 it's back to a regular price.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

1132/+/4 (new novella this month with not many sales, so this is really over 3 books)/ .99-2.99 (Amazon numbers only)

One of the above books was free from 10/1-10/12 and over 10,700 copies were downloaded (it went free on 9/21 and in Sept over 47k were downloaded). (Amazon)

I'm grateful (and was happily surprised) that sales remained fairly consistent this month since I brought two of the books back to normal pricing from their sales price in Sept (from .99 to 2.99).  Also the free book that returned to paid on 10/12 did not return to the paid sales rankings throughout Oct (remained on the free list despite the fact it was .99).  It went back to the paid sales ranking today.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice, all-inclusive thread. I hope I did this right:

272 +46 three books $2.99 - $4.97

This doesn't include my freebie or books under another pen name.


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

October was my first full month

7 / +6 / 11 (3 novellas + 8 short stories) / 0.99 - 2.99

This doesn't include 50+ free downloads of my novella, The Phoenix and the Dream King's Heart over on Smashwords.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Three cheers for Jason compiling all our data that are belong to us.

Small suggestion for next time. The "--" between categories is a little harder on the eyes, methinks (especially with "-" being one of the possible responses). Slashes might be better.


----------



## davidestesbooks (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi All, I'm new to the board and a new author.  Just published a YA trilogy about Angels (but not religious) midway through October.

My numbers for the trilogy as a whole were: 28

Hoping November will be much better 

Good luck all


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

4/ same sales as last month / 2 books/ 1.99 and 2.99


Pamela


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

DelilahFawkes said:


> Here are my numbers:
> 
> 1500 sales, +500, 25 titles (2 freebies), $2.99-$8.99 = $3000!
> 
> I met my goal for October, (doubling September's income) which thrills me to no end. Good luck to everyone this month!


Wow Delilah! I remember when you first started.... and look at you now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Three cheers for Jason compiling all our data that are belong to us.
> 
> Small suggestion for next time. The "--" between categories is a little harder on the eyes, methinks (especially with "-" being one of the possible responses). Slashes might be better.


Agreed. Doing the growth/contraction was a spur of the moment idea.


----------



## SamanthaYoung (Aug 11, 2011)

Samantha Young - 13083 - + - 8 - $0.99 - $2.99


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

73 units on Amazon USA, 2 in UK and one in Germany, apart from a smaller amount on my own website. Not bad for being a book written in Spanish. I hope that this month progression continues to grow.

Greetings.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks -- 3,964 -- down by 8,035 (ouch!) -- 7 books -- $0.99-5.99  //Note these figures are actually for Sept; I don't have my counts for Oct, but sales were about the same as Sept, I think//


----------



## JLeighBralick (Oct 31, 2011)

Err...half of me wants to post my numbers, but half of me doesn't.  I mean, I don't think mine should count, since I did a free promo for my book during the month of October.    Amazon only put it up for free the last two weeks of the month, but for some reason it still did really well.  I'm not really sure how...or why?


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, how brave of everyone to post their numbers. I got back to over 200 sales this month, though my Amazon sales are still down (other channels are picking up the slack). I'm a little afraid I was just seeing a Halloween bump and so far my Nov. is down, but it's too soon to say for sure. My short terms goal is just to stay above 200.

203 -- up (by about) 20 -- 4 books -- $0.99-3.99


----------



## Josh Kilen (Aug 10, 2011)

Josh Kilen

242 --- + 2000% --- 6 --- $.99-$9.97

one thing I notice is that people with bigger numbers have multiple titles and series's ... just saying for anyone wondering


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Name -- #of Sales -- +/- (depending on growth) -- # of Books -- Price Range


Dawn McCullough White  222 -- = -- 3 -- .99 - 2.99


I have had the same amount of sales for three months now, so I just went with a =


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

@Jason: Thanks for doing some of the preliminary vetting! 

Earlier, I did what's become my usual round-up of numbers for my monthly blog post on sales. I captured numbers anonymously, crunched, and came up with the following. I'm with Moses, though. I think it would be most helpful to see by individual book where possible. We can do mean averages on the numbers reported for multiple titles till we're blue, but they wouldn't have much meaning...

SINGLE TITLES

1-9 = 10 (Note 3 reports of zero sales)
10-99 = 19
100-499 = 14
500-1000 = 4
1000-2800 = 2
2800-4399 = 1
4321 = 1
5800 = 1

29 single titles sold fewer than 100 copies vs 23 that sold more. That's 56% of this sample of 52 titles.

MULTIPLE TITLES

1-99 = 8 across 2-11 titles
100-199 = 4 across 2-3 titles with one other across 14
200-499 = 15 across 2-6 titles with one other across 9 and another across 17
500-999 = 8 across w-7 titles with one across 11
1000-1499 = 6 across 2-25 titles
1500-2499 - 3 across 2, 10 and 23 titles
2500-5000 = 7 across 2-33 titles
5001-10,000 = 7 across 2-14 titles
10,001-15,450 = 3 across 3,4 and 8 titles
29,500 = 1 across 43 titles

Again, this is very anecdotal and a random sampling of folk who chose to respond. Don't read more into it than just some fun with numbers and a tiny glimpse into what people are selling via self-publishing venues.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for that potted break down. I feel better. I sold 5.  

Cheers

MTM


----------

